# Grizzly 8688 Mach-tach



## w6br (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello Folks - I recently purchased a new Grizzly G8688 Lathe and I just got through assembling a New half size Mach-Tach and am wondering where is the best place to mount it and run the wires?? What appears to me is to mount the Tach on top of the Head and then route the wires around with the sensor mounted to the spindle just outside the front of the Head.

Does anyone have a better suggestion or idea??

Thank you all and have a Very Merry Christmas!!

Ron, w6br


----------

